# New labs...very interesting



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

New labs are interesting:

TSH 2.43 (last lab 2.874). FT3 3.3 range 1.7-3.7 pg/mL (last lab 2.5), FT4 1.04 range .7-1.25 ng/Dl (past labs 1.06).

My FT3 is much higher than it has ever been. Not sure why. I have been supplementing magnesium more regular and taking a brazil nut every day. FT4 keeps trending down as my dosage has increased...which doesn't make sense to me. But TSH is at least improved over the last test. But I still would like to get it between 1 and 2.

I do feel fairly good and my weird symptoms are probably as low as they have been. So maybe things are pretty good.

Iron tests are way better than last time. Though it's been a long time since I was tested.

FERRITIN 92 ng/mL
20 - 300 ng/mL

TOTAL IRON BINDING CAPACITY 333 ug/dL
260 - 400 ug/dL
IRON (TRANSFERRIN) SATURATION 38 %
16 - 50 %
IRON 127 ug/dL
55 - 175 ug/dL
TRANSFERRIN 238 mg/dL
180 - 360 mg/dL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

???? You definitely have some strange labs. 
Must be the selenium in the Brazil nut raising your FT-3.

For most people having those labs would render a lower TSH.

You are definitely the oddball in dosing. ????


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> You definitely have some strange labs.
> Must be the selenium in the Brazil nut raising your FT-3.
> 
> For most people having those labs would render a lower TSH.
> ...


Another possibility is the FT3 test is not accurate. Considering how different it is from every other test of it I've had. though interesting is the FT4 going down. Could this mean I'm actually converting? Maybe something nutritionally was fixed...hard to say. I've been more steady on magnesium also recently.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

After researching things...it appears that Iron Deficiency is what I had going on. And this is why I felt bad back on 100 levo starting out.

My MCH and MCV was below range. And my Iron tests were poor when I finally had them done.

With optimal Iron levels now, I think my body can handle the meds better


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Could this article explain why my TSH is a bit high as you discussed? I test early the morning before taking my dose and before eating...this could explain some of the variation in TSH levels over time. But I do test consistently nowadays.

https://thyroidpatients.ca/2020/01/21/7-ways-to-raise-tsh-without-reducing-thyroid-dose/


----------

